# The Big Boss Painting Project Thread



## BigBossPainting (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi all, 


Its a bit over-due since joining but I've finally had time to put a Photobucket together with previous and on-going projects...


First some recently completed work...


A Dark Angels Contemptor Dreadnought in Deathwing colours





















Space Wolves Logan Grimnar




















Recently completed Chaos Hell Brute




















A Striking Scorpion themed Wraithlord











And finally a second Dreadknight


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Want C&C on them?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Do I spy a World Eater?  

Looks good overall


----------



## BigBossPainting (Nov 15, 2012)

C&C is always welcome folks


And yes that is a world eater you see before you....I am working on my own Horus Heresy - Betrayal campaign army of World Eaters. He snuck in there for a size comparison 




Steve


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

like the striking scorpion theme. Thats pretty neat.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The contemptor is nice and the paint chipping is well done but there are a few area that should be chipping but it looks pristine, the toes stick out. 

Logan, the yellow looks flat and the face looks a bit washed out as well, both could be caused by flash. 

The hellbrute has some really bad seams that show and distract from the lovely paint job. 

Wraithlord. Looks nice, bit dark to see details. 

The dreadknight seems almost to shiney, maybe a purple wash would help give it some more shadowing. 

Some really nice models. I really went over them and could only find a few minor things that most folks would not even see.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! and the paint jobs are so rich! airbrush? and can we see those beautiful world eaters? they look very lovely


----------



## BigBossPainting (Nov 15, 2012)

djinn24 said:


> The contemptor is nice and the paint chipping is well done but there are a few area that should be chipping but it looks pristine, the toes stick out.
> 
> Logan, the yellow looks flat and the face looks a bit washed out as well, both could be caused by flash.
> 
> ...



Hey Djinn, 

Thanks for the crits bud

The Wraitlord pic is way too dark, its annoyed me to all ends, hoping to get a new camera soon so I can take some better ones!

The Deathwing Contemptor Commission was the first time i attempted paint chipping effects on that model type. As time goes on (especially with my World Eater Project) I hope to improve the effect.

Part of the issue with the Dreadknight was the camera flash making it look too bright.

The Hell Brute is a fun one, there are some edging issues on it but its a constant work in progress as the guy who's army it is for keeps changing his mind on what colour palate he wants...

Flesh tones are something I like to experiment with, the commission the Logan model came from had the request that they be more alabaster skinned, so i went with a pale, washed out effect. My own personal Wolves have a more ruddish viking pale/tanned effect to the skin. As soon as I can take some better pictures of them I will. The "flat" yellow is, rather sadly, a annoying side-effect of the camera flash...


All in all thanks for the C&C bud, means allot. More pictures will be coming in the new year...



Oh and gearhart thanks for the comments, the World Eaters will be making an appearance early next year....starting with the gene-father himself and hopefully culminating with the build and painting of 3 World Eater Storm Eagles, 2 Cestus Assault Rams and possibly 2 Warhound Titans! 


Steve

Big Boss Painting


----------

